# "BA" member to "A" member Form



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to speak to a business agent at your local.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Something such as this should include you local management prior to involving anyone outside of the local level. You wouldn't want anyone to get their feelings hurt should they feel you went above their head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> Something such as this should include you local management prior to involving anyone outside of the local level. You wouldn't want anyone to get their feelings hurt should they feel you went above their head.


Good advice. Chain of command isn't happy when links are skipped over. You can put yourself in a bad position doing things like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Comanche14680 said:


> I got hired on at the railroad as an electrician and joined the IBEW Local 152 and joined as a "BA" member. Now that I have worked there for a couple years I have decided to go from a "BA" member to an "A" member. I went onto the IBEW.org site and looked through the supplied forms and the only form that I could find was for "A" member to "BA" member Form. I talked to the treasurer of our union and he was not sure how to transfer my "BA" member ship over to an "A" membership. I will be contacting the IO tomorrow and finding out through them, but if you guys know that would surely help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


How did this turn out or hasn't it been resolved yet?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Comanche14680 said:


> I got hired on at the railroad as an electrician and joined the IBEW Local 152 and joined as a "BA" member. Now that I have worked there for a couple years I have decided to go from a "BA" member to an "A" member. I went onto the IBEW.org site and looked through the supplied forms and the only form that I could find was for "A" member to "BA" member Form. I talked to the treasurer of our union and he was not sure how to transfer my "BA" member ship over to an "A" membership. I will be contacting the IO tomorrow and finding out through them, but if you guys know that would surely help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


I think that you are a non-voting member just due to the fact that you shouldn't have a say on the construction side. Your BA is usually an in house or closed negotiations. I dont think that you can just hop over to inside without formal training. Of course, I could be wrong. 
Good luck Brother


----------

